# The 4 Most Likely Ways You Can Die If the SHTF



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

The 4 Most Likely Ways You Can Die If the SHTF | Ready Nutrition

[video]https://www.independent.co.uk/news/world/asia/india-wedding-man-shot-dead-groom-video-photographer-manhunt-a8330131.html[/video]


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Fifth way: Gunshot wounds brought about by trying to take other people's stuff.


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)

Sixth way: posting just a link without commentary from OP.

I mean....we covered that a while back, right? C'mon...back me up here...


----------



## Tango2X (Jul 7, 2016)

Doing stupid sh&t!


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Seventh way: trusting people you don't know.
Eighth way: trusting people you do know.


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

Coastie dad said:


> Sixth way: posting just a link without commentary from OP.
> 
> I mean....we covered that a while back, right? C'mon...back me up here...


I accept your failure to see the link
He who without fault throw the first stone....

Denton wants it VERY short and sweet, for fear of those nasty copyright lawyers.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

You all miss the obvious number one reason of death in a SHTF situation.....you fail to prepare.


----------



## StratMaster (Dec 26, 2017)

For most twinkies and snowflakes who fully expected the government to take care of their every need, it will be from rapid and sudden dehydration: for them, SHTF = Sh!t Hits The Floor.


----------



## Gunn (Jan 1, 2016)

StratMaster said:


> For most twinkies and snowflakes who fully expected the government to take care of their every need, it will be from rapid and sudden dehydration: for them, SHTF = Sh!t Hits The Floor.


Wait I heard we will have FEMA to protect us just like in they did in New Orleans.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Living where I do, I am counting on the sheeple's lack of readiness to increase my odds of serviving the first few months. Disease, stupidity, and starvation should thin the heard nicely of the less disirable Of the survivors. A part of my plan is to get small and wait for the die off, if some stragglers should appear on my doorstep, I will help them die off. :tango_face_grin:


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Denton said:


> Fifth way: Gunshot wounds brought about by trying to take other people's stuff.


I would assume this would be the first and most used technique. You know the old canard about grocery stores running out of food within three days. Wouldn't panic and self-preservation set in first?


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

Sounds about right. Those four alone would likely wipe out 80% or greater.


----------



## Tired_Yeti (Oct 1, 2017)

The 4 “most likely” way come down to 2 things.
Lack of personal health and fitness and lack of knowledge.

Think about this for a moment. If you have all the gear and all the preps and the guns and ammo and all the bushcraft skills, but you’re overweight...bye. If you can’t run, climb, crawl, swim, hike for long distances, and...sleep well. You’re lifespan will shorten. If you’re a smoker or have diabetes, you won’t make it.

If you don’t know about nutrition and how to acquire and manage your electrolytes, you’ll die within days. If you don’t have medical knowledge you’ll die. In fact, one thing I see A LOT regarding medical knowledge is the Dunning-Kruger Effect. That will kill you. You don’t know what you don’t know and the more you know, the more you realize you don’t know. So the Dunning-Kruger Effect will be the cause of death of many.

Honestly, since the time frame mentioned in the article is the first few MONTHS, I think one of the main ways people will die is....suicide. The feelings of isolation, hopelessness, and paranoia are going to increase. Many of your friends and family will suffer and/or perish. Fear and paranoia will effect some people more than others. Making emotionally desperate decisions to treat people more harshly than is necessary will lead to feelings of guilt. Anxiety, paranoia, and depression will be epidemic...even among preppers. So, I think suicide will be rampant. Of course, I’m not talking about a major hurricane. I’m talking about apocalyptic conditions.

So not being in good physical, mental, and spiritual health will be one of the most likely causes of death. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

The Tourist said:


> I would assume this would be the first and most used technique. You know the old canard about grocery stores running out of food within three days. Wouldn't panic and self-preservation set in first?


3 days?? - try 3 hours >>>>> back a few years ago the EBT system went wonky in a few isolated southern areas >>>> some welfare queen realized that there was noooo longer a $$$$ limit on her card - by just word of mouth the EBTers almost emptied a few grocery stores within hours ....

my personal viewpoint >>>> the more intelligent & savvy sheeple - with the $$$$ to match - will catch on to a serious SHTF that has been brewing & percolating and begin a buying spree ... rioting & looting will catch on when the lesser sort realizes the SHTF possibilities and/or the shortages occurring ....

if you watched any of the Baltimore or Ferguson rioting & looting - you get a glance of what to expect - total miracle if there's a single retail joint that isn't burned out after a few days ....


----------



## BookWorm (Jul 8, 2018)

Has anyone else read "One Second After" published in 2009, written by William R. Forstchen, ISBN # 978-0-7653-5686-4? I was part of a group back in 2013, it was required reading. It's one of the best "prepper" stories I've seen. The author found two of the best people he could to interview and from there went with a story. Not saying it's 105% accurate as to how something may go down, but I was impressed with his thoughts and the story line. To be honest, I'm surprised it was never made into a movie.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

They lost me when the recommended a article by patriot nurse


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

BookWorm said:


> Has anyone else read "One Second After" published in 2009, written by William R. Forstchen, ISBN # 978-0-7653-5686-4? I was part of a group back in 2013, it was required reading. It's one of the best "prepper" stories I've seen. The author found two of the best people he could to interview and from there went with a story. Not saying it's 105% accurate as to how something may go down, but I was impressed with his thoughts and the story line. To be honest, I'm surprised it was never made into a movie.


Many here have read all 3 writings in the series. I count among them.


----------



## BookWorm (Jul 8, 2018)

A Watchman said:


> Many here have read all 3 writings in the series. I count among them.


I enjoyed the first two, but haven't read "The Final Day" yet. Anything stand out to you the most? Of the two, I liked the first one better.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

1. Not enough ammo.
2. Not enough knives.
3.Not enough sense.
4. Living beside the freeway, like me-- that will be my doom, I just know it.
5. Posting prattle on this forum, somebody is bound to hunt me down, for it. 
:devil:


----------



## Michael_Js (Dec 4, 2013)

BookWorm said:


> I enjoyed the first two, but haven't read "The Final Day" yet. Anything stand out to you the most? Of the two, I liked the first one better.


The first 2 were good. The 3rd, meh...not bad, but norhing really noteworthy, IMHO.

Peace,
Michael J.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

MisterMills357 said:


> 2. Not enough knives.


This is fake news. There are always enough knives. Why, look right there on my shelf! Numerous knives at some very attractive prices!

Stop watching CNN, to them, a Swiss Army Knife is a tactical combat tool.


----------



## Ken S LaTrans (Jul 24, 2018)

*My Personal List Of Ways To Die: Causal Hierarchy*

*1. Indecision/Hesitation*

In the moment, the failure to decide on a course of action, even one you have already thought out ahead of time, will be the initial killer. The lights go out...you see ALL the lights, computers, phones, you name it...are OUT...and you wait to act as your own first responder. You fail to decide to hit the GO button, and you wait until the immediacy of the situation overtakes you and you have degraded your exfiltration options. Your lack of ability to decide and act just killed you.

When faced with a threat, you hesitate to act with immediacy or you hesitate to act with immediate and overwhelming violence of action. You have failed to accept that ALL the rules have now changed.

*2. Rigid Adherence To A Single Plan/Absence Of Adaptability To A Changing Dynamic*

If your plan for success, whether it is an A to Z travel plan from work to home, or from home to a BOL, or whatever it may be...is rigid, with no room for any other exigencies, and you can't adapt to a changing circumstance...you are done.

*3. Being Surprised*

In the military, they say a commander can be forgiven for losing a battle, but not for being surprised. In the real world, the last thought that crossed the minds of most victims was "OH MY GOD, WHAT IS HAPPENING TO ME?". Surprise mother****er, you're dead.

Yeah yeah...I know...SICHEEASHUNAL AWARENESS! But think about if you're typing that cool sounding tacticool phrase into your smart phone with other people within arm's length of you. Surprise mother****er...you're dead.

*4. Being Mentally/Intellectually Unarmed*

This should be self-explanatory. Owning a gun does not mean you are prepared or possess the ability to employ it effectively in your own defense. Without training, practice, and the will to use it...all you have is a metal and plastic (or wood) security blankey.

NOTE: Yes, there are a lot of other obvious things that can kill you...the above are all the things that will kill you FIRST.


----------

